# Heavy metal vs Dubstep



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

So, which of these do you prefer?

Dubstep- Skrillex, Knife Party, Cookie Monsta, Ry Legit, etc

Heavy Metal- Metallica, Slipknot, etc


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Unfair poll, you need more genres of music there. I love electronic music, but dubstep is horrible, imo.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

KvLT said:


> Unfair poll, you need more genres of music there. I love electronic music, but dubstep is horrible, imo.


They are both kind of genres that people either love or hate. That's why I chose it. If you dislike both, you just pick the one you dislike less. ^_^


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

MadTroll153 said:


> They are both kind of genres that people either love or hate. That's why I chose it. If you dislike both, you just pick the one you dislike less. ^_^


You can correct me if I'm too genre-nerdy here, but dubstep is like a super duper small corner of electronic music. You might as well have put djent metal as the second category, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Dubwhat?

Is that even music?

Kerry King would curbstomp Skrillex... and Cookie Monsta. Lmao.

\m/


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

minimized said:


> Dubwhat?
> 
> Is that even music?
> 
> ...


I can admit that Cookia monsta is actually... awful. Skrillex's new album has almost no dubstep in it. But Knife party makes some incredible songs.

Yes, dubstep is music. Lovely music. I personally can't stand heavy metal. Or anything to do with rock.

My opinion guyz don't hurt me


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Skrillex is more "big beats" and electro house than dubstep. 

And I don't care. I listen to either. It really depends on the individual song.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Heavy Metal.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't it be both ? Listened to some metal as a pre-teen (SOAD, Slipknot, Maximum The Hormone,...) and dubstep (old : Skream, Loefah, Benga,... and new school : Rusko, Skrillex,..) now.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

MadTroll153 said:


> (...)Skrillex's new album has almost no dubstep in it(...)


That's the good thing about it. 
When we first heard dubstep new-school around 2010-2011, it was good and challenging the status quo, but led to a huge vague of copycats (although some are good), who made it ****ty with kitchy vocal samples, ridiculous drops, and vocal disto. bass just for the sake of it.
Right now, dubstep is nothing more than the sound of consumerism and commercials, from TV ads to the ice skating rink.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I think it is fair to say I dislike both with equal intensity.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MadTroll153 said:


> So, which of these do you prefer?
> 
> Dubstep- Skrillex, Knife Party, Cookie Monsta, Ry Legit, etc
> 
> Heavy Metal- Metallica, Slipknot, etc


Hmm...:con Cookie Monsta sounds kind of cool. Does Grover play in that group? :lol


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Metal






RIP Cliff


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like a couple of Skrillex's tracks but I prefer metal to dubstep as a whole. I don't listen to much dubstep.

I like metal covers of Skrillex's music too:











I'm sorry, I broke your thread.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dubstep is a joke of a music genre. You youngins don't know what real electronic music is.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

changeme77 said:


> Dubstep is a joke of a music genre. You youngins don't know what real electronic music is.


I'm pretty sure most of us do, I blame the op


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

KvLT said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us do, I blame the op


Anyone who puts troll in their username deserves the blame :b


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I like decent dubstep. Quite a bit of it is just noises mixed together, as in, complete crap. 

I'm not a fan of metal by any means. But there's a few songs in any genre that will catch my interest, not excluding heavy metal. I lose complete interest if it's nothing but banging sounds and screaming though.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone who has become familiar with my musical tastes here knows what my answer will be . I'm a bit obsessed with late 70s-mid 80s metal


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> I think it is fair to say I dislike both with equal intensity.


 +1


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Metal*


----------



## bag (Feb 19, 2014)

Woodoow said:


> Can't it be both ? Listened to some metal as a pre-teen (SOAD, Slipknot, Maximum The Hormone,...) and dubstep (old : Skream, Loefah, Benga,... and new school : Rusko, Skrillex,..) now.


It can't be both. Metal would deny you as a fan for switching to dubstep.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

bag said:


> It can't be both. Metal would deny you as a fan for switching to dubstep.


I NEVER switched. I still listen to Metal, just not as much as before.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I prefer Heavy Metal by a landslide. I don't consider Dubstep music. More like aural pollution.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I don't like dubstep*

I think you need ketamine to enjoy it

on BPM I really like mixing jungle, drum & bass or gabba with Megadeth, Fear Factory for crowds but I don't like the vocal content


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

You can't raise Satan with dubstep. I rest my case.


----------



## someguyaz (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't like that metal you posted so I'm going with dubstep. Good metal to me are bands like after the burial, veil of maya, between the buried and me,and the faceless (pre-deconsecrate stuff).


----------



## someguyaz (Apr 12, 2011)

Woodoow said:


> That's the good thing about it.
> When we first heard dubstep new-school around 2010-2011, it was good and challenging the status quo, but led to a huge vague of copycats (although some are good), who made it ****ty with kitchy vocal samples, ridiculous drops, and vocal disto. bass just for the sake of it.
> Right now, dubstep is nothing more than the sound of consumerism and commercials, from TV ads to the ice skating rink.


I totally agree. That's why I was happy to hear skrillex trying to reinvent himself.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't get the appeal of Dubstep. I always hear a**holes blasting it in their cars with the bass turned all the way up. I just think it sounds like nonsensical noise. Nothing sounds better than the sound of a fat distorted guitar tone. Real instruments will always be better than electronic if you ask me. Music shouldn't be perfect and polished, it needs a human element to it.






By the way, this is Heavy Metal in its purest form. Heavy Metal is essentially almost Rock & Roll, but with a bit more of an edge to it. Bands like MetallicA and Slayer are Thrash Metal, not Heavy Metal (Unless you're talking about MetallicA's 90's albums.) We have subgenres for a reason. If you criticize Heavy Metal for its screaming or indecipherable lyrics, that's not Heavy Metal, it's either Death Metal or one of the Core Metal subgenres. Heavy Metal describes the sound of Metal bands that came from the 60's and 70's. Heavy Metal is a subgenre of Metal, I can't believe nobody knows this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's like comparing Da Vinci to a preschoolers scribbles. Metal, ofc.


----------



## someguyaz (Apr 12, 2011)

Dubstep has gotten boring to me I've been listening to all other kinds of EDM lately.


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Dubstep is pretty good I'd say. Especially the earlier stuff. Then there's "brostep" like Skrillex, which is just godawful.. can't stand it.

I can't really listen to too much metal, unless it's like thrash or melodic death metal. Most metal sounds like **** to me, actually.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

dubstep


----------



## Kyama13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Skrillex is not dubstep, its shiitstep


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

UFK Dubstep \o/

Power Metal \o/


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

My favorite is when I have a song on of a completely different genre, and people ask me what kind of dubstep it is.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Kyama13 said:


> Skrillex is not dubstep, its shiitstep


Some people call it 'Brostep'


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know, but I think I'd prefer heavy metal. I'm not a big fan of music, so.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSeeker said:


> *Metal*


*Plastic*

xD


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

One Man Band said:


> By the way, this is Heavy Metal in its purest form. Heavy Metal is essentially almost Rock & Roll, but with a bit more of an edge to it. Bands like MetallicA and Slayer are Thrash Metal, not Heavy Metal (Unless you're talking about MetallicA's 90's albums.) We have subgenres for a reason. If you criticize Heavy Metal for its screaming or indecipherable lyrics, that's not Heavy Metal, it's either Death Metal or one of the Core Metal subgenres. Heavy Metal describes the sound of Metal bands that came from the 60's and 70's. Heavy Metal is a subgenre of Metal, I can't believe nobody knows this.


^This.
THANKYOU.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Death metal.


----------

